

Russia issues travel warning to the US - ali-
http://news.rapgenius.com/Ministry-of-foreign-affairs-for-the-russian-federation-warning-for-russian-citizens-traveling-abroad-09-02-2013-lyrics

======
richardjordan
So we've become the bad guys now I guess.

It's always shocked me how little my fellow Americans appreciate the massive
benefits they've gained from global good will over decades. Having grown up
British in Cold War Europe and in Asia, despite a small degree of anti
Americanism everywhere the bulk of popular opinion was net positive and that
was a major coup for America for its companies and for its foreign policy.
Squandering that over the decades since the end of the Cold War has been a
generational betrayal of epic proportions.

~~~
pekk
"Russia claims Viktor Bout was innocent" does not mean "we've become the bad
guys." This is a state of affairs which has existed since the beginning of the
Cold War.

~~~
richardjordan
That Russia is issuing statements like this and we all know the truth
underlying it is the problem. Regarding Bout. They don't say he's innocent.
They say he got disproportionate sentencing and an unfair trial. That's
certainly a far position to hold in a debate on the topic given the sordid
history of the US working with Bout when it's been convenient and then when
he's served his usefulness out he is tried and jailed and in that trial is not
permitted to leverage evidence of US complicity with his business dealings.

------
gaius
For a story like this I'd go to the NYT not "rap genius"
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/03/world/europe/russia-
issues...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/03/world/europe/russia-issues-
travel-warning-about-united-states.html)

~~~
richardjordan
Yeah that was weird.

------
Intimatik
<irony>Living in Russia is so delightful that all of us should never leave
it.</irony>

